# Kraftwerk k9



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm not looking for a pup anytime soon, but I was wondering. What do you guys think of Kraftwerk k9 and their prices?


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Their prices are very high. No personal experience but understand the dogs are nice


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

personally, no


----------



## K.Creek (Apr 7, 2013)

HeidiGS said:


> I'm not looking for a pup anytime soon, but I was wondering. What do you guys think of Kraftwerk k9 and their prices?


I have a Kraftwerk female, and personally I say no.  
You can purchase a GSD that is equal or better quality for about 1/2 the cost. I recommend Schraderhaus (also located in Washington State). Breeder is very knowledgeable and helpful.
Feel free to PM me if you have any specific questions about Kraftwerk (I have included a link to Schraderhaus below)...good luck!!

http://www.schraderhausk9.com/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maik (Sep 24, 2012)

I own two Kraftwerks GSD's...a 13 month old female and an 8 month old male.
My wife had been in contact with the owner for several years before we purchased the first one and we went out to the facility to meet the pups and bring the first one home. I have had several post purchase conversations with the owner, although he can be hard to get to at times. His office staff can be hard to deal with.
They are both terrific dogs, energetic, smart, loving and very athletic. Both dogs were sired by Karlo, a magnificent dog whom we met during our visit.

Are these dogs any "better" than other GSD's? Probably not, but we are very happy with our purchases and would not hesitate to buy another if the occasion were to arise.

I would also be glad to provide more info if you would like.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I to thought they were pricey.


----------

